# Metal polishing



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Right so i have an alloy intake on the landy and it's looking a tad sad (as is the alternator) what would be best to get it all nice and shiney?
Looks like this at the moment (except it's now attached the the engine)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

anyone? i have megs metal polish, will that work?


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

nope.
best 2 options for ya:

sand blast em, leave them a uniform color with a textured finish that look like new stock.

looking at them they have alloy corrosion on them, you want them shiny get a dremmel with stainless steel wire wheels and go over them all, then start with a 500 grit wet and dry, then use a 800 to remove the 500 marks, then 1000 to remove the 800 marks, then 1500 to remove the 1000 and hit it with a large buffing wheel and alloy polish. and trust me it takes AGES to get it to a mirror (would say 30 odd for the intake alone)

acid dipping them will get them back (go to a specilist for this)

you could just spary them with a light coat of acid etch, then use an alloy high temp paint or engine enemal


----------



## TheRealStig (Aug 24, 2009)

If you want a proper mirror finish then you need grey, green and blue compounds, with a sissel, stitch and white mop.

Takes alot quicker than using sandpaper and you`ll be able to see your face in them..


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

TheRealStig said:


> If you want a proper mirror finish then you need grey, green and blue compounds, with a sissel, stitch and white mop.
> 
> Takes alot quicker than using sandpaper and you`ll be able to see your face in them..


Seconded but before you start on the polishing take all the heavy oxidation marks and scratches out with 800 and then 1200 wet and dry emery cloth


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

We have a bead blaster at work i could go over it for you but you would have to send it to me and you would still have to polish it up after...But the offer is there mate.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Resurrecting an old thread I know but you guys are making REAL hard work out of an easy problem.
Powder Coat the damn thing.
Any colour you like. Bright metallic silver, gun metal grey, smoked chrome what ever.
I have had the engine parts and almost all of my cars done - I can put some pics up if you want - and it makes a fabulous result that only needs wiping over with a wet cloth once every age of a crow.
If you polish the damn things unless they are properly sealed with lacquer they will finger print like mad and need constant polishing.
The guys I use would do that intake for about £40 ish. You could even go down the darker coloured grey type route and polish back the ridges to give a contrast. (To preserve it it would need lacquer afterwards) I used this on my turbo GTO and it lasted great and withstood the heat of a VERY hot engine!!
Just a thought.
Ming the helpful


----------

